# Rat doesn't work



## Harry Klippton (May 24, 2022)

No power, LEDs won't light up, doesn't pass signal, bypass doesn't work, and broken traces. I think there might be a short between head and ass


----------



## vigilante398 (May 24, 2022)

What voltages are you getting? I suspect the output buffer.


----------



## Big Monk (May 24, 2022)

I think you need to trim this so it doesn't short:


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

A short between head & ass? I can’t seem to _make _heads or tails of it Will.


----------



## benny_profane (May 24, 2022)

Is this why you don’t like the Rat?


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 24, 2022)

You may need a new solder sucker to swap those components out! I do see a couple cold joints


----------



## Mcknib (May 24, 2022)

A man of your ability and you've used non conductive fencing wire? Always check for continuity or you ain't going to Boomtown


----------



## Coda (May 24, 2022)

Is your 308 counterfeit?...


----------



## paulvsnow (May 24, 2022)

excellent, I enjoy this a lot


----------



## EGRENIER (May 24, 2022)

Clean it up with ISO first, let us know how that goes


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> No power, LEDs won't light up, doesn't pass signal, bypass doesn't work, and broken traces. I think there might be a short between head and ass
> 
> View attachment 26668


But hey, no white washer!


----------



## daeg (May 24, 2022)

Looks like it might have been fried by overvoltage.

I wouldn't bother trying to troubleshoot. Put it in the 'save-for-later' bin and try to make another one.


----------



## Betty Wont (May 24, 2022)

Gonna have to de-goop that and see what's going on inside.


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

daeg said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to troubleshoot. Put it in the 'save-for-later' bin and try to make another one.


Uh oh, that triggered a tune…


----------



## Betty Wont (May 24, 2022)

Take a look at my last three rat builds. They are all working good. Maybe you can see where you went wrong.


----------



## EGRENIER (May 24, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> View attachment 26683
> Take a look at my last three rat builds. They are all working good. Maybe you can see where you went wrong.


I like the one in the middle with the dual Red LED !


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2022)

I think if you manage to salvage it, it's going to sound brittle!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 25, 2022)

¡¡ ¡¡ ¡¡ NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO !! !! !!

¡ EES NO RAT, WAS MUY _FILIGREE SIBERIAN HAMSTER_ !

¡¿¡ WOT HEV YOO DON TO EET !?!


----------



## Cvoxdog (May 29, 2022)

Any updates on this? I don't think this is a clone. It looks like a real rat. Maybe send an email to Proco to see if they'll still fix it under warranty. Weirdly, I don't think JHS covered this version in their history of the rat video.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 30, 2022)

More visual inspection required.  Can we get a look at the back side?


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 24, 2022)

No power, LEDs won't light up, doesn't pass signal, bypass doesn't work, and broken traces. I think there might be a short between head and ass


----------



## HamishR (May 30, 2022)

I think your Faraday cage is contacting the guts. And your wiring looks kinda... biodegradable?


----------

